# New member



## john_ab (Aug 29, 2021)

Hello. My name is John.
New member here on the Cat Forum. I'm glad to join the community!
I've been living with cats in my parent's house and since 8 years I've taken her, the best cat I've ever known 

Her name is Shady


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Lovely name. Shady Lady.  Pretty cat, too.


----------



## john_ab (Aug 29, 2021)

Thank you  She likes to pose


----------



## AndyM (Aug 16, 2021)

Pretty kitty kat.


----------

